# Discovery Is Filming New American Logger Episodes!



## mercer_me (Jun 9, 2009)

On the news the other nite, they said the Pellitiers bought a resteraunt. They also said that Discovery is currently filming new episodes. I'm so glad that they are becouse it's the best show I ever wached.


----------



## crackajeff (Jun 9, 2009)

I want to see more Heli-Loggers.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 9, 2009)

Heli loggers :yourock:


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2009)

I cleaned up a landing and have a rope choker riding around in the back of the pickup. Should I film it? 

In my survey of landing housekeeping, the helicopter guys were the cleanest.

Ooops, yes we would like to see the heliloggers again eh.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 10, 2009)

What color rope?


----------



## Country1 (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice!
I was hoping they'd come back.
Cool show and they seem like a great hard working family.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2009)

2dogs said:


> What color rope?



It seems to have faded over the winter. But all the ones I saw were a nice turquoisy hue. I took a picture of the Extreme American Helilogger Now By An Axe Choker.






The back of my pickup is becoming cluttered with wonderful things people leave behind in the snow. I have been following the snowline. The other stuff is a makeshift towing apperatus that I found near a lot of wood chunks thrown in the road which are an indicator that somebody had traction problems.


----------



## Roy M (Jul 21, 2009)

I watched American Logger and was not impressed by those yahoos. They were trucking in NH and Maine. One got stuck backing on the landing because he was too frickin lazy to chain up. Another ran the plow off the road, neither would slow down. The whole show revolved around driving in extremely icy conditions, showing off for the cameras. I doubt they would have kept their contracts had they been hauling here.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I want to see Heli logging of Koa in Hawaii. Sign me up to do that job for free!


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 21, 2009)

Roy M said:


> I watched American Logger and was not impressed by those yahoos. They were trucking in NH and Maine. One got stuck backing on the landing because he was too frickin lazy to chain up. Another ran the plow off the road, neither would slow down. The whole show revolved around driving in extremely icy conditions, showing off for the cameras. I doubt they would have kept their contracts had they been hauling here.



like a fishing pole hauling version of ice road truckers...
i would rather watch axmen


----------

